# NEW IMAGE! Pegasus Hobbies NAUTILUS!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Some may have seen this but ...WOW!!

Has anyone heard anything NEW on this kit at all? 

I could be wrong...but so far it does not appear to be the 14 inch length they mentioned a while back.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Check out the images about half-way down this page: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25056

Total awesomeness!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW! Thanks for link :thumbsup: I wonder what the kits actual length will be?

Sure looks good so far!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

i've been hanging out for this kit for a while now
hope we get some news soon


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Lots of detail for a 1/144 scale scale kit (off their website).

I wonder if there will be figures with it or some third party ones?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Does anyone have any NEW info on this kit?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I see two hatches that can be opened up :devil:..... probably more! 

Myself I would remake the forward observation bubbles using soldered brass wire.....maybe the same 
for the side glass as well....if not tubing thin scale brass 2X4's or whatever...also replacing the kits clear styrene
parts using microscope glass slip covers for optimal viewing. 

I have messed around with this stuff before ...you can use a fine Dremel type diamond tip tool to lightly score
and then snap off what you don't need.....the slips come in a package of 100 or more so you get plenty to
mess up...and you will...trust me. Then if careful you can even lightly sand off the edges and use CA, canopy or
testors window maker to join them together. Make the clear parts first ...using the kits clear part as a mold. 
Its a lot like working with fine & small Photo Etch parts.

In a way I am more excited about this kit the the R2 Enterprise.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

My not be the Disney one but it's a _*must have *_for sure! Looks great.

HAL9001-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> My not be the Disney one but it's a _*must have *_for sure! Looks great.
> 
> HAL9001-


I could just see someone making one of these into the Disney version. Not me though!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> I could just see someone making one of these into the Disney version. Not me though!


Whew! Good luck to'em!!

HAL9001-


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes...I could see that too but wow lots of work!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John + Nacelles = U.S.S. NAUTILUS. I can't wait to see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> John + Nacelles = U.S.S. NAUTILUS. I can't wait to see it.:thumbsup:


Oooohhh.... I could see a steampunk Nautilus starship in the offing.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Oooohhh.... I could see a steampunk Nautilus starship in the offing.


Trekkriffic, just last night I told a friend of mine that kit would look great in a Steampunk frinish!

Come to think of it, I may just have to buy two (submarines not starships) just for that reason. One as intended, one with a few Steampunk greeblies with lots of brass and copper paint. Yeah, that's a good idea!

HAL9001-


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

This kit looks to be very detailed. May have to pick one up, even though I originaly had no intention to.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I was thinking how much it looks like an industrial-sci-fi spacecraft. Advanced concept, yet primitive execution. Even has "bay windows" like the ISS.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

New update as of November 24th, 2012.

So, I swung by Pegasus Hobbies for my usual visit with Larry on my way back into town from T-giving and got an update for you.

The photos previously posted from the Chicago show are of their first test shot (T1). The photos posted below are of the second test shot (T2) and feature revised detail, better fit, and the PE parts in place. All in all, a better representation of the final product, but I have to caution you that this is *not* a final, final version. But I think you will be pleasantly surprised by what they have done.

Overall length will be approx 16" (we didn't have the industry standard Coke can for scale, so we improvised with a ruler) - 









Photoetch railings/steps are really nice - 








....and you get some other bits as well:

















By now, the level of rivet and surface detail should be obvious:



























Anchor chains. Check out the links! - 









More images in the next post......


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Annnddd, we're back - 

The bay window is begging for an interior to see into:









.....and Pegasus delivers a nifty little salon with a couch -








...bookcases - 








......a desk - 








........and of course, an organ - 

















The level of detail on this kit is outstanding. I don't want to bag on their previous kits (especially since they've been making their own kits for years now), but this kit is a huge step up for them. Check out the floor of the salon - 









And, just like the big boyz, they are making it a true multi-media kit with the inclusion of photo-etch parts - 









Quite frankly, this is the level of detail that we've come to expect in this day and age. And the subject mater of this kit - all those rivets and that big set of bay windows - demands that you have this kind of detail. Larry and his partners realized this and put the extra effort (and the experience they gained from the Martian War Machine Tripod kit) into making this a really sweet kit.

You can bitch and moan about it not being the Disney kit, but *that* is out of Pegasus' hands. What they've done here is fantastic and they really kicked their game up a couple of notches.
*
"OK, fine - when is it going to be ready?"* - They still have some revisions to make. Mostly for fit adjustments and to make sure the photoetch lines up with the holes, etc. The squid which is the base is also really close (though I didn't see a test shot when I was there). My guess is just a general "1st Quarter 2013", but Pegasus thinks that's realistic, not just optimistic.

*"OK, fine - but what's this gonna cost?"* - Price is still TBD. And by TBD, they *really* do mean *TBD*. Pegasus has this crazy policy of try to get an accurate idea of their costs for tooling, production, artwork, printing, and shipping *before* committing to a price. Crazy, I know...... Most people have no idea of what goes into making these things. And just talking to Pegasus, Moebius, and EFX and hearing the war stories - it makes my head spin and makes me glad that I'm just a consumer. Costs are up everywhere, though oddly enough, all of them say that the price of oil isn't an issue. Nor is adding an extra goodie like a fret of PE. Once they get closer to releasing the kits and they have ordering info for the distributors/retailers, we'll know the price of the kit. And no, I'm not going to give you any estimates. Pegasus has always been a good value.

Really looking forward to doing this one. Should it be a rusty color base (like the Disney one), or maybe a green-ish gray with a heavy rusty wash? Hmmm.....

Gene

PS - since it's late, I'll post updates on other stuff later in the week......


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting this!
Wow! I was kinda up in the air about this kit, but now I'm definitely getting it. Even if it's priced at $95-$100 range that someone in another thread hinted at. I think this will be worth it.
Now I have to send my father this a link to this thread, he's a HUGE Nautilus fan and was interested in this kit when it was annouced about 2 years ago.

Good job Pegasus, here's my money!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, thanks for posting this! This kit looks amazing!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

A big thank you too! It does look amazing.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed posts. The kit is looking marvelous!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow! I am most definately in!:thumbsup: Gotta replace the chain though. It would be out of place with all the other detail (think forgotten prisoner, Bride of Frank etc chain. The side you do not see of the links are solid. Unless they have a new way of doing it) but chain is cheap and I'm sure most of us have some in our stash already. Cant get over how nice this kit looks.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh. My. God. 

It's beautiful!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

John P said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> It's beautiful!!


Its Indescribably beautiful . Its a major award


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> Annnddd, we're back -
> 
> The bay window is begging for an interior to see into:
> 
> ...


you know what else that window is begging for?

Painting masks. If anyone can slide me a sample, I can whip up something to have ready when the kit is released
Just sayin'


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks great but 2 questions.......

does it come with any little figures and is the plastic equivalent of the photoetch parts included?

Photoetch can look good as it can have more of a scale thickness but it can be a nightmare to glue to plastic. It usually falls off after a while (if you can get it to stick in the first place)


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Looks great but 2 questions.......
> 
> does it come with any little figures and is the plastic equivalent of the photoetch parts included?
> 
> Photoetch can look good as it can have more of a scale thickness but it can be a nightmare to glue to plastic. It usually falls off after a while (if you can get it to stick in the first place)


Larry was talking about figures, but I'm not sure if he meant for this release of the kit or something that might be sold as an accessory set. He's wary to add anything more to the kit that holds up its release.

As for the plastic versions of the PE - that's a good question. I looked at some of the spues of the test shot, but I didn't pay that close of attention. I'll ask.

Gene


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GKvfx said:


> Larry was talking about figures, but I'm not sure if he meant for this release of the kit or something that might be sold as an accessory set. He's wary to add anything more to the kit that holds up its release.
> 
> As for the plastic versions of the PE - that's a good question. I looked at some of the spues of the test shot, but I didn't pay that close of attention. I'll ask.
> 
> Gene




Thanks GK. If the figures were styrene I'd definitely buy them as an accessory set and I think a lot of other people would too.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Gene. 

Guess I'm not going to be able to pass this one up.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am SO looking forward to this kit  I reread 20K a few months ago and had forgotten so much of the original book - they did the nuclear Nautilus' trip under the pole* to open water? Totally forgot that part.

* They went to the South Pole, not the North one, but still.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks GK. If the figures were styrene I'd definitely buy them as an accessory set and I think a lot of other people would too.


Depending on the scale, there may be Preiser sailor figures which'd work.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I stopped caring or waiting for Peg's stuff

I love what they have done with the Sci-fi stuff but if I want to get teased I'll get my dreadlocks re-done

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am soooo looking forward to this. I hope cost is not a problem. I love the phtotetch to it as well.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW....is an understatement

and thanks.....all out of underwoos ...now I gotta do laundry!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> you know what else that window is begging for?
> 
> Painting masks. If anyone can slide me a sample, I can whip up something to have ready when the kit is released
> Just sayin'


LOL - I immediately thought of you Lou when I saw the windows!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANK YOU for the UPDATE and awesome pics!! *:thumbsup:


The windows look so thin and CLEAR!!!

I still may do this depending on the over all quality of the clear parts:

1. Remove the raised detail, polish the heck out of them...then dip.

2. Make new frame work out of soldered brass rod.

* OR*

3. Do the brass rod frames and custom cut thin microscope slide covers
NOTING looks better than real glass...no possible hazing, scratches, easier
care and clean up. 

WHAT!?!....Thin microscope glass covers....tedious you say?....yup! but well worth it.

This kit looks great. and I am sooo happy its 16" instead of the projected 14.

I'm more excited about this one the new Enterprise ( in a way )


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Morning Gene,

Are there any details in the wheel deck?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Here are a couple more updates, since we are on the topic of Pegasus kits - 
*
Terminator 2 HK's* - in progress. Tooling hasn't started yet, but they are making progress on the digital files. You won't hear anything (pics, prices, release dates) about these for a while. But don't worry, they *are* in progress........

*Shark* - the poor shark. Getting this kit released has now become something of a challenge. There were fit issues and seams that Larry (and likely you, too) wouldn't have been thrilled with. It's still getting done. And it is close. Did we mention that there will be a diver and a shark cage included? And two heads? Here's a quick "proof-of-life" shot to show you that it _does_ exist - 









*Dragonslayer pre-paint* - I was really impressed when I saw the pre-paint sample of the Dragonslayer kit. Pegasus' pre-paints have been getting better and better. Not just masks and stamps, but (probably) painting by people that have some artistic skills. Check this out -



























I really like the chain mail "links" or whatever those circle things are - 









I didn't get a price on this. This should be coming out early next year.... (Jan? Feb?).....

Gene


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> the poor shark. (edit) Did we mention that there will be a diver and a shark cage included? And two heads?
> Gene


Two heads. Damn nuclear tests...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

TrekFX said:


> Two heads. Damn nuclear tests...


ROFL

Then again, maybe we could do a 2 headed mutant shark with a bit of kit bashing.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dragons and Sharks look cool... but I have to chime in on this Nautilus! I've checked this thread a few times... I had NO interest at all in the kit until I saw these shots of the details with the etched parts... HOLY COW! I'm ordering two! I will have a hard time finding room in my stack of unbuilt kits, but this thing is a work of art!
Drew


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> *Terminator 2 HK's* - in progress. Tooling hasn't started yet, but they are making progress on the digital files. You won't hear anything (pics, prices, release dates) about these for a while.


Really? Then how do you explain *THIS*?

(cue dramatic music)










This update was posted on Cult's blog today. Apparently, the fine folks over at Pegasus shared this with him and he shared it with us, bless his geeky heart. Anyway, all I've got to say is *holy guacamole, that looks awesome!!!*


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Just lovely.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... however beautiful.... and it is VERY beautiful... that could easily be a virtual rendered image.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> Well... however beautiful.... and it is VERY beautiful... that could easily be a virtual rendered image.


Was busy over the weekend. Sorry. Yeah, I think that is a CG image. They needed to get something prepped for the catalog.......

Gene


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Cult has updated his blog with some new shots of the Nautilus with the squid base. Looks pretty good to me. Check them out HERE.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

it would look better as a space craft, as it has to much drag for use in water.

even a old WW2 U- boat has less drag.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*FANTASY!!!!! * 

Fantasy is a genre of fiction that commonly uses magic and other supernatural phenomena as a primary element of plot, theme, or setting. Many works within the genre take place in imaginary worlds where magic is common. Fantasy is generally distinguished from the genre of science fiction by the expectation that it steers clear of scientific themes, though there is a great deal of overlap between the two, both of which are subgenres of speculative fiction.

ALSO SEE:* FUN*

ALSO SEE: *Sucking the FUN right out of a HOBBY! *

:tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Nautilus's story was set, what 50 years BEFORE WWII.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

edward 2 said:


> it would look better as a space craft, as it has to much drag for use in water.
> 
> even a old WW2 U- boat has less drag.


Yeah, a lot of the imaginings of the Nautilus are really cool--and many are very well rendered--but they're not real-world smooth as would be needed when traveling underwater. But then, that's really not the point of the models, I suppose.

I like the smoother hulled renditions myself. The original artwork wasn't too bad in that regard. Even the _CSS Hunley_ built in the 1860's had smoothly joined sections with countersunk rivets. But then that one was hand cranked vs. nuclear (or seawater) powered. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The Nautilus's story was set, what 50 years BEFORE WWII.


More like 1866, just after the Civil War. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty_Thousand_Leagues_Under_the_Sea


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

derric1968 said:


> Really? Then how do you explain *THIS*?
> 
> (cue dramatic music)



You gotta press this button:

http://www.dramabutton.com/


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Love the squid base! That's very cool!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dig the squid sculpt. Is that plastic or vinyl?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm betting vinyl.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

edward 2 said:


> it would look better as a space craft, as it has to much drag for use in water.


Well... if you look at THIS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8wARuBzCAs

it seems it IS actually a spacecraft! It can be seen in two scenes there. Here is a screencapture at 1'32":










is this true? This Nautilus isn't a sub, but a spacecraft???


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

To us it looks more like a space craft than a sub but in the context of time it's design would be rather accurate with the technology. At the time of initial publication (1870) the only submarines that had existed were the Turtle (1776 1 man submersable barrel) and the Hunley (1863, People powered vehicle.) Though he likely knew about the turtle he may not have known about the Hunley while writing 20,000 Leagues and looking for a publisher since a few years before publication it was a military secret.

The appearance of the kit seems in line with the Naval technology of the day, the Monitor and the Virgina (Merrimack) were a major advancements making the wooden ships of war obsolete.

A more modern looking ship would've been out of line with Verne's style of writing science fiction. He insisted the science be there to back up his writings (To the point that his "launch site" for the First Men in The Moon was within 100 miles of Cape Canaveral) He detested H.G. Well's style of what if sci-fi eg The Time Machine.

I like the kit and will likely get one just to relive reading Verne's novel. I don't know if I can take detailing a Victorian decor though, I just don't think my skill set is up to that task.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

wjplenge said:


> To us it looks more like a space craft than a sub


Uhm... did you read my post? This craft seems to be from a movie, and in this movie it is a spacecraft...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

wjplenge said:


> To us it looks more like a space craft than a sub but in the context of time it's design would be rather accurate with the technology. At the time of initial publication (1870) the only submarines that had existed were the Turtle (1776 1 man submersible barrel) and the Hunley (1863, People powered vehicle.) Though he likely knew about the turtle he may not have known about the Hunley while writing 20,000 Leagues and looking for a publisher since a few years before publication it was a military secret.


He knew about the _CSS Hunley_. Just about everyone who read in the civilized world at the time knew about the _CSS Hunley_ about the time of its attack on the_ USS Housatonic_. Despite the dearth of information regarding such in modern history books, there were other submarine experiments that took place shortly before and after the _Hunley _here and in Europe and they were written about in the newspapers. The military industrial complex was alive and well back then, too and submersible ships were seen as potential weapons platforms as well as research vessels. 



wjplenge said:


> A more modern looking ship would've been out of line with Verne's style of writing science fiction.


Like this much more modern looking submarine that was one of the original illustrations of the novel?










Spindle shaped surface ships were also experimented with in the 1850's and 1860's for steam-powered ocean going transport and were hydrodynamically smooth:










http://www.vernianera.com/Nautilus/infrastructure.html

http://www.vernianera.com/CigarBoats.html


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Well... if you look at THIS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8wARuBzCAs
> 
> ...


Holy Carp! It is from "Humanity's End". Wow that looks like a cheesy movie. Hmmmm.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Well... if you look at THIS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8wARuBzCAs&feature=youtu.be&t=1m32s
> 
> is this true? This Nautilus isn't a sub, but a spacecraft???


I think you're on to something there. Either someone's CGI model _Nautilus _ is being reused as a spacecraft or someone's spacecraft is being reused as the _Nautilus_. I think the former is the more likely scenario since the model does resemble the Disney version of the _Nautilus _quite a bit. 

In fact, I found it here:

http://www.vernianera.com/Nautilus/Catalog/










It's about halfway down the page or do a page search for "Greg DeSantis."


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> I'm betting vinyl.





Be cool if it was plastic but yeah..........probably vinyl knowing Pegasus.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think you're on to something there. Either someone's CGI model _Nautilus _ is being reused as a spacecraft or someone's spacecraft is being reused as the _Nautilus_. I think the former is the more likely scenario since the model does resemble the Disney version of the _Nautilus _quite a bit.
> 
> In fact, I found it here:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember seeing that page before. It's pretty cool. And yes, it certainly appears that a fantasy sub was turned into a spacecraft of sorts!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I *think* it was in the "Prophets of Science Fiction" that mentioned that Verne had been associated with a French engineer who designed a rather advanced sub (for the day) and suggested that's where he got a lot of his ideas for Nautilus.

I recently reread the novel and some of "technology" is a bit over-ambitious - the huge amount of power generated purely from the seawater, and the South Pole having a shirtsleeve temperature were the two that stuck in my mind.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I *think* it was in the "Prophets of Science Fiction" that mentioned that Verne had been associated with a French engineer who designed a rather advanced sub (for the day) and suggested that's where he got a lot of his ideas for Nautilus.
> 
> I recently reread the novel and some of "technology" is a bit over-ambitious - the huge amount of power generated purely from the seawater, and the South Pole having a shirtsleeve temperature were the two that stuck in my mind.


Yeah, he got some things wrong but there is uranium in seawater . . .


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, he got some things wrong but there is uranium in seawater . . .


He was talking direct conversion of sea water to electricity - I knew it could be done, but I'd thought it was VERY low efficiency. I just Googled it, though, and found this: http://blog.modernmechanix.com/boat-runs-on-sea-water/ Interesting. Still not huge efficiency, but someone of Captain Nemo's intellect might be able to make it really work.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> He was talking direct conversion of sea water to electricity - I knew it could be done, but I'd thought it was VERY low efficiency. I just Googled it, though, and found this: http://blog.modernmechanix.com/boat-runs-on-sea-water/ Interesting. Still not huge efficiency, but someone of Captain Nemo's intellect might be able to make it really work.


Yeah, it's all a bit far-fetched, especially for the time period. The conversion of seawater directly into electricity is intriguing, though.

There is plenty of potential power in the oceans. Fusion of seawater would do the trick to create heat for steam or, if there were an efficient splitting of water into hydrogen and oxygen (something that is coming soon, I believe), there'd be an infinite supply of energy in seawater.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> I recently reread the novel and some of "technology" is a bit over-ambitious - the huge amount of power generated purely from the seawater, and the South Pole having a shirtsleeve temperature were the two that stuck in my mind.


(quietly chuckles) Just give it a few more years... for both!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> I *think* it was in the "Prophets of Science Fiction" that mentioned that Verne had been associated with a French engineer who designed a rather advanced sub (for the day) and suggested that's where he got a lot of his ideas for Nautilus.
> 
> I recently reread the novel and some of "technology" is a bit over-ambitious - the huge amount of power generated purely from the seawater, and the South Pole having a shirtsleeve temperature were the two that stuck in my mind.




Your are correct Paul, Verne got the idea for his Nautilus while attending the 1867 Exposition Universelle in Paris.
He saw the plans for a new French submarine called “Plongeur” designed by Captain Siméon Bourgeois.
Using what he learned, he designed the Nautilus that was used three years later in Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea.
Here is a design model of Bourgeois’s sub from the 1867 exposition.


----------



## admiral nautilus (Dec 7, 2012)

*Not a spaceship*

The model is not a spaceship. It was originally one of a series of digital 3D models that used to be for sale on a site called TurboSquid.

Because this is my first post, I'm not allowed to include links to other sites. But if you look up a site called shoguntango.com and then click on the link for GREG DESANTIS (bottom right of page) you can see more models by the same designer including the one I'm attaching.

The guy making the homemade film, must have purchased the digital submarine model online, when it was still for sale, and he's using it as some kind of spaceship in his film.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Aaugh!!! Seeing that rendering makes me want this kit even more....


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Heard from Larry (who was/is in China) - looks like the shark issues have been licked and that will be going into production soon for a probable April release.

He also gave the sign off on the squid for the Nautilus kit.

Now it's just a matter of getting everything into production at the factory.

Not much, but something......

Gene


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That's great news! Good to know that that Shark is on track, and that the squid base is a go.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Gene! So maybe a March or April release?? 

So cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Is there any updates on The Nautilus Kit?

Thanks!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Bump!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Bump de bump! :tongue:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Obviously no updates yet.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

At least this thread isn't something that goes bump in the night. It's still kind of bumpy though. :freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Better here than bump in the parking lot! :tongue:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Cult posted the box art for the Nautilus and a couple others a few days ago. No word on pricing or release date, so no major news.

Link: Nautilus Box Art at Cult's


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! Thats something.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well......Were waiting LOL


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:tongue:

I know its not about the new 1/350th scale Enterprise.....I like to be different and this is one cool kit.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

other misc from Nuremberg Toy Fair
http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Ausstellungen/Nuernberg2013/Bilder_VH/Nuernberg2013_VH_1.htm
http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Ausstellungen/Nuernberg2013/Bilder_AE/Nuernberg2013_AE_1.htm 
http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Ausstellungen/Nuernberg2013/Bilder_AT/Nuernberg2013_AT_1.htm


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

fire91bird said:


> Cult posted the box art for the Nautilus and a couple others a few days ago. No word on pricing or release date, so no major news.
> 
> Link: Nautilus Box Art at Cult's


It is in Cult's pre-orders for $55.95.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL Thanks guys!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

kenlee said:


> It is in Cult's pre-orders for $55.95.


I like that price!
Much better than some of the prices that were thrown around a few months back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Much better than some of the prices that were thrown around a few months back.


Ain't THAT the truth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, that new price is .... affordable!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Gee....I wonder if anyone here   has heard anything more 
about this kit?

Thats the one thing about Pegasus Hobbies ....one minute nadda and the next
here's your kit! Gotta love it and the wait is well worth it They keep getting better and better all the time! :thumbsup:

Happy gluing! :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm still wondering ......sorry folks but some times ya gotta rattle the cage to get some food LOL :tongue:

I want to jump on the 1/350th ( REAL and ONLY ) Enterprise as well ....but this Nautilus kit is just too unique.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

D Bump


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Hobbysearch has some slightly different pix
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10220439


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

'Tis a thing of beauty! Reminiscent of the Harper-Goff (mainly just from the hexagonal cross-section), but with details closer to what Verne described in the book.

Next week I begin assembling the test shot that Scott was kind enough to send and figuring out what aftermarket parts I will create. I feel a gig a la the Disney flick and an interior for the wheel house coming on, but past that I haven't a clue ... yet.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

My LHS owner is telling me April? Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is so very cool. :thumbsup:

Paul, I look forward to any details and photos that your allowed to pass on as you build the test shot.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I really want this kit...as you can tell  and Don't get me 
wrong this is one SWEET #@# $SS model .....its still on the small side 
and the wheel house would need modified domes to see much detail at all.

SO....After coming across some interesting parts, my Lady friends love for
Scale Doll houses etc etc

I have decided to build my own version at 1/24th scale
It will be shorter than the Disney sub but not fat and odd looking 
either....in fact it may be something like Nemo's version of a scout 
or pleasure version never built. 

It will come apart in two or three sections so easier to store and 
travel with. Lighted ( of course ) and full of very plush shiny brass 
and red velvet Victorian style touches. 

As soon as I am done with my 1/16th scale RC Tiger Panzer I'm on it!

Can't wait!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fluke said:


> ...the wheel house would need modified domes to see much detail at all...


The opaque domes are quite good - I am going to suggest omitting the clear kit parts and go with Micro Kristal Klear or Testors Window making material.

No pictures yet, but I should have something to share in about 2 weeks. I've identified several bits I will be "playing with" and now have to sit down at the drafting table (or rather, the CAD station) and design them.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Paul and it sounds good to me.

I have been thinking about the scale...YIKES! 1/24th is kinda ..well...
BIG 

1/48 or 1/4 is also a popular Dollhouse scale...this is much better....I can 
make many parts and detail items myself but hand crafting Victorian 
style Furniture and other related items ...no way :tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing your boat!

Now finish up that Tiger so you can get to work on it! :wave:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very cool indeed!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK OK!! :tongue:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Really looking forward to this kit and what Paul comes up with to add to it...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The DUDE abides ......LOL


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

You guys ready for an update?

The Shark kit is already out (at least I saw it at Burbank House of Hobbies) along with the pre-painted Dragonslayer kit.

Larry is back from China and tells me that the factory is now shipping the Nautilus and Tarzan (resin) kits to Pegasus. They are still in transit and have to go through customs, but we are probably four weeks away. He brought some production samples back, along with a test shot of something cool. Hopefully, he'll bring them by this weekend and we can post pictures.

I'll get more of an update this weekend. But you are close.

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, time to get off my rear and finally get designing - if we're really talking 4 weeks I can *just* make it.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> OK, time to get off my rear and finally get designing - if we're really talking 4 weeks I can *just* make it.


Well, it might be sooner - it just depends on shipping/weather and customs. Chop, chop Paulbo - get to it! :wave:

Gene


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> OK, time to get off my rear and finally get designing - if we're really talking 4 weeks I can *just* make it.


*Adelante, amigo!* :wave:

PS: this is Spanish, but we speak Portuguese in Brazil.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Fernando! Oi!! Wuz up? Glad to meet you! :wave:
My buddy Zilnado lives in Rio he use to be on here. 
Listen to any Veloso or Gill lately?

This is going to be one cool kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Fluke!

Nice to meet you too. No, Caetano Veloso and Gilberto Gil don't have anymore the same criativity and quality they used to have up some ten years ago. :wave:

As for this model... dude... its sooo amazing!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> ...Chop, chop Paulbo - get to it!...


SIR YES SIR!

I got 4 (easy) parts designed today (window shutters, desk chair, lower limber holes, and detailed girders). Next up the tough bit - the wheelhouse.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi Fernando! Isn't that like most artist? There are exceptions ...like the Moody Blues and David Gilmore / Pink Floyd....it just keeps getting
better...there are more but those two come to mind fast and easy.



Paul......but will anything be seen through the Wheel House windows?

Can a guy go creative and use high quality domes ( if not vac formed ) with fine brass tubing as the frame work? 

I like the idea of the domes being closer together and larger so the wheel man can 'pretty much' see what's in front and mostly around the ship like the Disney sub.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fluke said:


> ...Paul......but will anything be seen through the Wheel House windows?
> 
> Can a guy go creative and use high quality domes ( if not vac formed ) with fine brass tubing as the frame work?
> 
> I like the idea of the domes being closer together and larger so the wheel man can 'pretty much' see what's in front and mostly around the ship like the Disney sub.


Using Micro Krystal Klear instead of the kit supplied dome windows will allow the wheel house to be seen. That's what I'll be suggesting in the instructions.

I thought about making brass parts for the wheel house and lounge windows but I doubt I could make something that anyone could actually assemble :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Can you tell us how wide at the base those domes are? 

The kit is at end to end what 16 inches?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice size, if it is 16". Paul, how would you use Krystal Klear for the wheelhouse windows? I don't know what the kit has or what you have in mind.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow.....I bet that they are less than an inch across. I say
NO framework at all if any chance of seeing anything. Just my two cents.

I know its a Fantasy subject but not much for seeing whats in front of you is it?

Two pilots maybe??


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> I thought about making brass parts for the wheel house and lounge windows but I doubt I could make something that anyone could actually assemble :wave:


But Paul, IF you did make, how did you imagine to do that? A two part assembly with an "eight pointed star" (each stem to be curved) and a inner circle to be glued to the outside of the eight stems? If so, it doen't seem so complicated (IMHO), I mean, okay I wouldn't know to say how to glue two metallic parts.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

If you look on page 2 or 3 of this thread, there are a bunch of photos that I took of the thing in the fall. The wheelhouse windows are, at most 1/2". Even with flat panes of slide glass, you're not going to see much detail in there. Even with a light, any detail in there is going to be a sihlouette. (The salon is a different story - I reccomend Tamiya's masking tape and a sharp X-acto. And a lot of patience.) So - my advice is to not worry about it. Just build it up, enjoy the process, and enjoy looking at it.

Or not. 

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not going to be super-detailed for exactly the reasons you state, Gene. Mainly just something to give some depth and the silhouette a ship's wheel behind each window. Luckily the floor level is perfect at the base of the upper deck, so that eliminated a lot of the problems I was envisioning.

In reading through the instruction Scott sent, I noticed that the kit's going to come with precut painting masks for the windows.

Fernando: the design part isn't tough (pretty similar to what you described, similar to what I did for the Reliant warp defraction crystal) - it's the assembly of something so intricate (especially the salon windows) that would be extremely difficult.

Fluke: the windows are about 0.4" (1 cm) in diameter.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SO...at best...one could just replace what the kit offers with 
Clear domes like the Disney Nautilus.

I recommend vac formed as even at that size the clear domes 
found at Craft shops will be on the thick side.

I do not own a vac former but for simple shapes 
I therma form my own by propping up something solid in the right 
size..polishing it first then using good clear styrene lets say from
packaging like ( my fav ) a Q-tip box from the store ...cut out a
big enough piece and get it hot over a candle and pull it down 
over the held shape.

I did this same technique with the bubble portion of the 1/24th scale Resin
Colonial Raptor as the supplied clear parts where not so great and I have
also done this with my 1/500 Star Blazers Yamato ( Captain's quarters )
as the kits dome was just a chunk of solid styrene and other clear shapes.

If done right the results can be very NICE! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you'd have to be mad to replace the plastic windows with vacform ones. I've got some old vacform domes and they've gone from clear to yellow over time.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hmmm....Maybe its the environment or materials used? I have some that are over ten years 
old and still going strong, tho I did dip them in Future as well.

For straight bits I use Microscope slide covers when I can...you can not beat
the results and clarity of real glass...cleans easier as well.

I simply score them with any diamond bit dremel tip and SNAP! there you have your custom
cut shape!....I do go through a few to get the right cut but worth it!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It would be worthwhile (if such a thing is possible) make a removable window?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Another craft store option is to look in the doll making aisle and pick up some "googly eyes". Though they aren't full hemispheres, they come in a range of shapes and are reasonably thin. For those that don't want to vac their own.

I've spent less and less time peering into the interiors of my models, so I'm willing to make concessions to get the thing done. 

I have yet to try the slide cover glass thing on a small model. (On Terminator 2, the bus that gets blown off of the overpass had windows made of the stuff. Talk about fragile. I reached out to stop the bus from falling over the overpass on an aborted take and put my thumb right through the window. Took 15 minutes to replace and I had the stage crew glaring at me the entire time...... grrrrr.)

Gene


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Just a quick teaser for the overnight crowd - 










Will start on this tomorrow......... 

Gene


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> Just a quick teaser for the overnight crowd -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get it. It isn't out yet is it?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

It isn't out yet, but here's a secret - if you invite Larry from Pegasus over for dinner and give him a couple of drinks, he forgets to takes things with him when he leaves...... 

According to Larry, the container is in transit, and my earlier estimate of about 4 weeks seems to be holding true. (Customs and any issues in the Port of L.A. may change that.)

But, Larry brought back some kits from his latest trip to China. If you are in the L.A. area, swing by the shop and he'll sell you one. First come, first served......

Gene


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Gene

I followed this tread since the start. What a magnificent ship !!! The detail looks fantastic. I have two questions;

one: Is the sub cast in styrene or vinyl ?

two: Is the chain (on top, in front ) coming with the kit, cast in plastic or is it a true chain ?

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL :tongue: :thumbsup:

So what is the length of this puppy? I remember at one point 
the word was roughly 16 inches and if so does that include the 
ramming tip to the tail fins? 

Thanks


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I think most of your questions will be answered here - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4370437&postcount=17

It is styrene. Or that styrene/ABS blend that Pegasus uses. (The squid and base is solid vinyl.)

No real chain. (See photos....)

Gene


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have one, too.

It's a beautiful kit!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes thank you but I was asking for a REAL answer now that some folks have the ACTUAL kit. 

IT SAYS = 

"Overall length will be *approx* 16"





kenlee said:


> Of course the chain can be taken care of with a trip to the jewelry craft section of either Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


----------

